# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > سوال: اجرا نشدن برنامه در ويندوز XP

## omidquest

سلام
دوستان من يه برنامه با vb.net 2010 و بانك sql2008 توي ويندوز 7 نوشتم 

موقع كامپايل برنامه اون رو هم براي 64 bit و هم براي 32 bit  كامپايل كردم 
الان هيچ كدوم توي ويندوز xp كار نميكنه البته تو 7 هيچ مشكلي نداره 

لينك برنامه 32 بيت

لينك برنامه  64بيت

رمز فايل ها :  www.razmavaran.net

----------


## mgh64120

سلام دوست عزيز
لطفا پسورد فايلهاي Zip شده رو هم بذاريد.
بدرود.

----------


## omidquest

ببخشيد  فراموش كردم

www.razmavaran.net

----------


## mgh64120

سلام دوست عزيز
برنامه شما در ويندوز 7 من نيز نصب نشد.
اگه برنامه نصبتون رو از طريق برنامه نصب همراه ويژوال درست كرديد، علاوه بر فايل Setup.exe يك فايل Setup.msi  هم بايد باشه كه شما اون رو تو فايل Zip نذاشتين.
و لطفا اگه پيغام خطا ميده اون رو بزارين.
موفق باشيد.بدرود.

----------


## omidquest

متاسفانه من هر كاري ميكنم موقع پابليش نرم افزار فايل setup.msi رو نميسازه !!
لطفا يه توضيح كلي در مورد تنظيمات ويژوال موقع پابليش بدين

اگر هم برنامه ديگري ميشناسين كه ميشه با اون ست آپ ساخت ممنون ميشن معرفي كنيد
چند تا پيدا كردم ولي همشون توي نمايش توضيحات موقع نصب به زبان فارسي مشكل داشتن

----------


## mgh64120

سلام
شما براي ساخت فايل نصب از  Setup And Deployment  استفاده كرديد كه فايل Setup.msi ايجاد نميكنه؟
Setup And Deployment.png

----------


## omidquest

نه متاسفانه ،، متوجه اشتباهم شدم ،، من از گزينه پروپرتيز  قسمت پابليش رو استفاده ميكردم

----------


## omidquest

امكان داره ت.ضيح بدين بعد از انتخاب setup proje بايد چه كاري انجام داد و كجا فايل ها رو اضافه كرد؟؟؟
من نتونستم باهاش كار كنم!!

----------


## mgh64120

سلام
بعد از اينكه پروژه Setup And Deployment  رو انتخاب كرديد، روي نام پروژه Setup راست كليك كرده و از منوي Add منوي project output... رو انتخاب كنيد.
در صفحه باز شده گزينه Primary output بصورت پيش فرض انتخاب شده است. ok كنيد پروژتون به Setupضافه ميشه.
موفق باشيد.

----------


## pouyansaraf

یه مشکلی که من در دو سیستم عامل ویندوز XP و 7 داشتم این بود که در ویندوز 7 آدرس فایل هامو بدون Application.StartupPath نوشته بودم که در 7 به راحتی کار میگرد یعنی خودش آدرس شروع برنامه را (تو طراحی صفحات وب یچیزی میگفتیم آدرس وابسطه یا مجازی نمیدونم چه چیزی میگفتیم)
ولی در ویندوز xp حتما باید آدرس شروع پروژه را بدهید

شاید این موضوع کمکتون کنه
راستی من با installshild کار میکنم پروژه است را راحت تر و قشنگ تر ستاپی Stup میکنه

----------


## omidquest

ممنون از راهنماييتون 
يه سوال ديگه  اين installshild رو بايد جدا نصب كرد؟؟؟

----------


## parsaid

بله، اینستال شیلد نرم افزار کاملی بر ای ساخت ستاپ هستش که باید بطور جداگانه نصب کنی .

----------


## pouyansaraf

همونطور که دوستان گفتن اینستال شیلد رو من از نظر قیافه بیشتر میپسندم
توی مجموعه نرم افزاری گردو راهنمایش هست (شاید تو لرد هم باشه)
تو همین فروم تالاری هم داره که آموزش اون هم هست
البته در حالت پیشترفته اون اسکریپت نویسی هم داره

----------

